# **Damp**Damp**Damp**



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi there, recently joined the site as we have been looking for a motorhome and this is my first post, eeek! 8O 

Is there anyone who can advise if we should stay clear of a motorhome that has had a problem with damp via a skylight. I don't know the extent of the problem, I believe it has been repaired, but I don't have a clue as to whether we should take a wide berth or if it's been repaired properly what we should look for.

It's on sale through a dealer.

Any hints or advice would really be appreciated.
Many thanks

Julie


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Make year model ?
Ask to take a look on top.
Any staining inside, floor rotting?

It's no big deal if it has been fixed properly .

Welcome anyway.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if the dealer is coming clean about it, it's most likely just a small problem that has been sorted, and they are happy that there's nothing else.


----------



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, I'm quite excited about becoming a motorhome owner!  

The dealer is Glenns, Nottingham. Enquired today over the phone and travelling tomorrow to view it, they were upfront about the problem.

It's a 1999, Benimar Europe 6000.

Do you think it will be worthwhile getting the AA to check it out as well, think it's around £200 for a motorhome inspection?


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

If your not too sure in checking it out yourself £200 for an aa check isnt expensive for peace of mind,do they give any guarantee though ???


----------



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

No, I don't think they do Tyreman, but as I'm not mechanically minded, the fact they check over electrics, engine, suspension etc it will be worth it for my peace of mind I think


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Why not get the AA to do a check before you travel to see it. :wink:


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

If you go ahead.

Get an engine service (even if its not due)
12 Months MOT
Habitation service, with a full damp report.

That should pickup some problems up, if any.

Phil


----------



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

I think that would make more sense, unfortunately I'm a bit impulsive and like adventures,so I'm actually looking forward to the 200 miles or so there and back


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Julie,

You have a PM.

Mike


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

:lol: Act in haste.........repent at leisure. Make sure you have a test drive.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie

I very much doubt if the AA (or anyone else for that matter) could properly check whether any water ingress damage has been properly repaired without dismantling the 'van interior. It's easy to find damp and "repair" it, but in many cases a cosmetic job is done without replacing the timber frame that could have been permanently damaged or weakened by the water ingress. On an older 'van, damp could have been present in the roof for a long time with subsequent damage to the surrounding structure.

My advice would be to either avoid any 'vans with a history of dampness or alternatively you could ask the dealer to give you a written guarantee against the damp re-appearing? If they weren't prepared to give you at least a 2yr written warranty on this I would walk away.


----------



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

I have received some really good advice from you all tonight and I really appreciate it.
You are very right Ramblingon


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Even although you might be very keen on the van - there's plenty more out there to choose from.

If it was me I think I would give this one a miss.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes welcome to you, but unfortunately I am going to rain on your parade. I would walk away and look elsewhere.unless you get that written and signed damp warranty as suggested plus of course a service, mot, dampcheck and habitation service. then ask for a few extras, that you wont mind them saying no to, gives them a feeling that they have not given in to you. :roll: :roll:

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Damp*

If you don't fancy the one at Glenns this one looks interesting:

http://www.motorhome-ads.com/ads/viewlisting.php?view=175


----------



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Javea,
Thanks, you're right it does look interesting, I've emailed them! I love the fixed beds, but it seems to be at the expense of a comfy seating area.
I like the look of the one at Glenns which is slightly different, although a Benimar Europe, but the more posts there are about the damp the more I am put off it, which is a shame, but probably for the best
Cheers again
Julie


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome

Our then (2007) new-to-us 02 plate mh developed a 'roof leak' around the roof-light (Heki) soon after we got it, dealer fixed it foc and we've had no problems at all since. They removed the Heki and found the sealant had gone brittle and cracked to let water seep through. Removal and re-sealing was an hour's job. MH has passed each damp test since with flying colours.

The key issue was that we saw the leak as soon as it showed which was more or less as soon as it happened so structural damage was avoided and service guys were able to check the structure around the roof-light when they removed and re-sealed it. 

My worry on your behalf would be 'how long did it leak before it was cured?' The degree of cosmetic damage to the roof lining might indicate this.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

My own opinion , i live within 2 miles of this dealer , and i wouldnt buy it . i will pm you hope i get you before you go


----------



## Drivememad (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Folks,thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread, well we did go, but we didn't buy fortunately, so still on the look out.

Javea, I phoned up about the motorhome on the link this morning but it had already gone  looked like a nice one


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi and welldone for walking away, plenty more to see, and looking is a lot of fun, you,ll find the right one for you. Dennis


----------

